# Master of record pay



## MasterK (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone works for a contractor just to be the master on record. If so what do you charge?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you actually work for him??? or is he using your name for permits. If you work for him,,,,you're worth no more than any other master,,,,just because he does not have his license does not make you worth more, especially if he's a friend. And if he's just using your name,,,,I couldn't tell you what to charge because I would not recommend doing that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Do you actually work for him??? or is he using your name for permits. If you work for him,,,,you're worth no more than any other master,,,,just because he does not have his license does not make you worth more, especially if he's a friend. And if he's just using your name,,,,I couldn't tell you what to charge because I would not recommend doing that.


 
SURE IT DOES, you are worth a lot. 

Are you also doing electrical work, estimation, super, mechanic?

But what the salary should be above the general pay I do not have a clue.

Myself I would want a few dollars an hour more, maybe extra retirement and above the average vacation pay.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've heard of guys getting $10,000 to $20,000 for use of their license by out of state contractors on big jobs. It is a big risk if something goes wrong, and you should get paid for that risk. It is not worth it to me.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

In my opinion it is not worth laying your license out there unless you are an owner or an officer of a particular company. To many variables out of your control if you are not over seeing projects on a daily basis. If you do decide to let a business use your license this is absolutely worth compensation above and beyond what other masters are making at your company. I would start at a minimum of $3.00 per hour. I am an officer for a company and have allowed them to use my masters that I carry in another state and have been compensated handsomely. But I would not have done this unless it was a job I was managing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm... for $20,000 I would lease my license. BUT, I'd be making regular trips to check up on the job, and having talks with the foreman about things I didn't like.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

For 20K, I'd lease out my sister.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

$3.00 an hour? That's only $6240 a year BEFORE taxes ( based on 40 hrs a week 52 weeks a year)
I would think any person / company that NEEDS your license should be willing to let you in on profits.
If they want your license and want to treat you like a run of the mill employee - Good Bye.
Just because they are owner makes no difference in my opinion as they are going at the business half assed. ( no license) They can sit and test just as you did


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You should be able to get whatever you can negotiate..... depending on market conditions. Some "retired" master electricians make quite a comfortable living being the representative license holders for large companies.

Just remember, you assume the ultimate responsibility for whatever the company does -- and you also have the final say-so. Don't let them try to make you think otherwise. :no:

When I worked for a company as their license holder, they attempted to do some things that I disagreed with. My protests won out, since I was the one who actually signed off on the permits. I refused to sign off on anything that was not up to snuff. :laughing:


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

220/221 said:


> For 20K, I'd lease out my sister.


worthless post without pictures


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

augie47 said:


> worthless post without pictures


I doesn't matter what she looks like, it ain't worth $20k!


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

depends on the length of the lease  I've know guys who wish they had gooten by that light.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This whole "master of record", "qualifier" and "license leasing" things scares the crap out of me. I'm not sure what mechanism is in place to insulate the master from liability if something were to go horribly wrong. Probably none. I know this works out successfully for many guys, but the liability (to me) seems huge. It's one thing to have a few of your own employees working under your auspices, but an entire company that you have no control over? That would take me way out of my comfort zone, and I'm not really a person given to much worry.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> This whole "master of record", "qualifier" and "license leasing" things scares the crap out of me. I'm not sure what mechanism is in place to insulate the master from liability if something were to go horribly wrong. Probably none. I know this works out successfully for many guys, but the liability (to me) seems huge. It's one thing to have a few of your own employees working under your auspices, but an entire company that you have no control over? That would take me way out of my comfort zone, and I'm not really a person given to much worry.


I'm sure it requires a little leg work on the license holder's part. I wouldn't lease mine out, then sit at home drinking beer and watching the Simpsons. No, I'd be out there looking at the jobs periodically. And leasing it to a qualified company is a little different than pulling a permit for the carpenter. Now that scares me.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When I worked for another company as their representative license holder, I had their liability insurance include me as an "additional insured" for protection. 

Actually, many licensing jurisdictions require exactly that: The license holder must be one of the _named insureds_ on the certificate for it to be accepted for license issuance.

If your own business is incorporated, then you have in effect assigned your license to the company. 

My Maryland Masters license specifically states on it that I am a "qualified agent" for the corporation.

It makes no difference who owns the company, if you assign your license to that company you are the one who bears responsibility for the electrical installations of that business.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> It makes no difference who owns the company, if you assign your license to that company you are the one who bears responsibility for the electrical installations of that business.


Yeah, but if it's "your" corporation, that add a measure of comfort to the whole situation.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree. 

My point is the procedure to assign the license is the same, regardless of who owns the company/corporation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> My point is the procedure to assign the license is the same, regardless of who owns the company/corporation.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------

